# Bezel Inserts For M5



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Howdy,

Anybody know where to get replacement bezel inserts for the M5?

Cheers,

Tom.

EDIT - I believe they're the same as the ones found on Roy's RLT 36's


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

TomWazza said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Anybody know where to get replacement bezel inserts for the M5?
> 
> ...


Just done a search and apparently it's not the same bezel as the 36


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Can Roy not get them though?

If not westcoast time might be able to


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah drop our host an email at : sales AT rltwatches.com


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

last i heard from our host was that he was having great difficulty in getting M series spares..............my M6 needs a bit of work but that's on hold until Roy can manage to lay his hands on spares.

Charles


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

You could try Steve at Ryte Time


----------

